

Nine Digit Number Puzzle - pratikpoddar
http://pratikpoddarcse.blogspot.in/2013/06/nine-digit-number.html

======
e3pi
I like these. I now feel like a brainless stump more than ever. Ramanujan
instantly answers Hardy in the taxi, `Southie' Goodwill Hunting crushes that
pink shirt guy who likes apples in front of Sky, and all you HN geniuses can
answer any puzzle out of LE Dickson's History of The Theory of Numbers, in
what, at most 25 secs. I better not quit my day job.

